# Ollen / Oltu



## 盲人瞎馬

Hi, I've been trying to sort out the participles and I got stuck in these two.
If anyone can provide examples on how they'd be used and what kind of meaning they would convey, it'd help a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## sammio

Hmm, I can't really figure out what word you were seeking with _ollen_, because that isn't a participle whatsoever, and neither is _oltu_. _Ollut_ in _on ollut_ is a participle meaning "has been".


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

sammio said:


> Hmm, I can't really figure out what word you were seeking with _ollen_, because that isn't a participle whatsoever, and neither is _oltu_. _Ollut_ in _on ollut_ is a participle meaning "has been".



Eh... I'm sorry, I actually meant "oltava" instead of "ollen".
I have found examples already but they haven't been clear enough.

Could you share what you have to say concerning "oltava" ?

Thanks.


----------



## DrWatson

sammio said:


> Hmm, I can't really figure out what word you were seeking with _ollen_, because that isn't a participle whatsoever, and neither is _oltu_. _Ollut_ in _on ollut_ is a participle meaning "has been".


_Ollen_ is the "E-infinitive" or the 2nd infinitive of _olla_, meaning 'by being'. _Oltu_ is the past passive participle of olla.


----------

